# Sentinel



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

My vet wants to change Sissy (11 years old) from Heart Guard to Sentinel. She has never had any problems with Heart Guard. His reasoning is that since the floods in Louisiana that an ingredient in Heart Guard has become resistant to the heart worms. The pets from the flood area were kept in different states that spread that 
"strain" of heart worm that Heart Guard's ingredient is resistant.

Anybody use Sentinel on their Havanese and anything to report positive or negative?

I have no more information than what my Vet told me and just wanted to see if anyone else has heard about it or have any more information.

Thanks.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I have heard that ivermectin, the active ingredient in the Heartguard product, is no longer 100% effective against heartworms. Sentinel contains different ingredients which I don't remember how to spell. It helps with control of fleas by preventing the eggs from developing into larvae.

So yes, I've heard this but am unfamiliar with reactions in Havanese.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

It's an older proven product. As far as I know relatively safe for Havs.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I switched all 4 dogs from Heartguard to Sentinel Spectrum about the time Rexy joined the family. We had a break through of whip worms in spite of being on Heartguard Plus. All 4 dogs seem to do well on Sentinel Spectrum. Living in North Carolina, I do keep the dogs on heart worm preventive all year. We only had a few weeks of really cold weather this year. It was in the 70's at New Years and again in early March.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you! I just didn't want to switch her until I heard of how it may or may not have side effects.


----------



## michelleho (Oct 7, 2015)

I used sentinel for 16 years with my shih tzu, never had any issues. We are now using it with our Havanese and no issues so far-he has had 3 doses.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

